# First report from the north



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Sorry I haven't posted job got in the way but finally was able to get out and caught 3 nice Blues on the Q bridge in New Haven fished the outgoing tide and fished from 6am to 1030am using Mackerel a nice start to the fall run


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Congrats David on your catches. Is this from pier? How big are the blues?


----------



## Islander80 (Mar 27, 2010)

.


----------



## Islander80 (Mar 27, 2010)

.


----------



## Islander80 (Mar 27, 2010)

.


----------



## Islander80 (Mar 27, 2010)

.


----------



## Islander80 (Mar 27, 2010)

.


----------



## Islander80 (Mar 27, 2010)

.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Sorry for the late replay computer was out of action it was on a pier off of the Q bridge


----------

